# EMS Assessment Pad



## ZombieEMT (May 27, 2017)

Does anyone have a quality assessment pad to record assessment and demographics? I am trying to have some made up for one of my organizations and we can not find a decent one. We have tried the Rite in the Rain pads, as well as Portage large blue pads. The portage seem to be too large.

If anyone has anything that would help, it would be greatly appreciated. I know many places use a custom pad. I could even use a base template and reproduce specific to my organization. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 27, 2017)

http://www.vital-recall.com/

Look at this stuff.


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2017)

One of those $0.50 spiral notebooks from Walmart. Or loose paper I have sitting around. I don't really care which. CC, Vx, Hx, Tx are about all I write down and that doesn't take up much space.


----------



## agregularguy (May 28, 2017)

I just use post-it notes.. Super cheap, I can write all my info on one or two of them, and then stick 'em to the monitor or the wall if need be.


----------



## Jim37F (May 28, 2017)

I have a little pocket sized Write in the Rain notebook I jot down notes on, situation dependent, sometimes just vitals, sometimes the history, allergies, meds, etc, sometimes I fill a page w8th practically all the info needed to do my ePCR later lol

Some people have little notepads from the company that have spaces for vitals, the HAM, County's run number (which we need to get from them prior to leaving scene), but I'm personally a little more comfortable with my free form notes ha.

And while it's not the most hygienic, I'm guilty of the same thing everyone else does and write the occasional quick vitals on the back of my glove


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 2, 2017)

My IFT technically wants us to do a cover sheet on all our runs attached to the face sheet and medical necessity cert. They have a standard 8x11 sheet with space for run number, squad, crew, PT name, sending and receiving facilities, vitals, miles and a notes section. Most we're required to do is run number PT name to/from and crew. 

I have my own clipboard in my bag and will use one of those sheets and jot down pertinents when I take report when I pick up and jot down last vitals for my handoff report.


----------

